# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Ищу авторов для журнала

## Инна

Приветствую всех! В Беларуси есть замечательный журнал "Кудесница".  В рубрику "Рукоделие" нужны авторы. Нам интересно все!!!  Если вы заинтересовались, пишите мне [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Буду вам благодарна.  Инна

----------


## Mouse

Хотелось бы ссылочку на этот журнал(если токая есть). А то я про этот журнал слышу впервые, а гугл не хочет сотрудничать.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

пожалуйста, посмотрите

http://pressa-russia.narod2.ru/izdan...in_kudesnitsa/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX3bKlyQICA

----------


## Mouse

> пожалуйста, посмотрите
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Спасибо, я видел эти ссылки. Может я не внимательно смотрел, но связи с РБ я не нашел. Мне показалось, что это российское издание.

----------


## Sanych

А значит спам с желанием просто воткнуть свои ссылки.

----------


## JAHolper

не спам это)
А статьи можно и по интернету отправлять.

----------

